# ur-Quattro upgrade advise



## 3ManArmy (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi all, first post on this board...
I have a 83 ur-Q w/93K miles w/ a recently cracked exhaust manifold. I have owned the car for about 2 years ( ex Joe Caruso's) and have a new Dialynx manifold and a Scorpion 3" complete system ready to install. This car is very complete, factory paint, stock engine, stock chip,all records, etc. Plans are to pull the head and refresh, new exhaust studs, etc. My question is should I replace the turbo with a water cooled version of the stock turbo or swap for a different turbo? I plan on retaining the stock FI setup. Also I would like to chip the car as well.
Thanks, 
Eddie


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (3ManArmy)*

Wht are your goals? The stock K24 turbo is best for higher HP but with more lag, the later K26 is better for slightly lesss HP but much less lag...


----------



## cjmiller (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (duandcc)*

Backwards.
Earlier turbo is the K26. Later boost onset; potential HP is higher.
Later turbo went watercooled (so did some K26), and slightly smaller; boost rpm threshold reduced. The K24 was used through the 200q20v/urs4/urs6 line. Works well on an urq; more streetable. If your car uses only an oil-cooled turbo, the K24 would require adding some coolant lines (in addition to the oil feed).


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (cjmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjmiller* »_Backwards.


Yeah, I had a feeling I had it backwards...


----------



## 3ManArmy (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (duandcc)*

I would like for the car to be a bit more responsive in the lower rpm's... thinking k-24 swap. I know with the low compression ratio & antiquated FI / ignition system that it will never produce peak torque down low as the newer turbo cars do, but that's ok. Are all the K-24's the same, or are they like the K-04's that come in many models?
I have a list somewhere of all the required parts for a water-cooled center section changeover.
Thanks, 
Eddie


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (3ManArmy)*

Yes a K24 is a help for what your after. I'm not so sure about the claim CIS can't make torque, it should be okay for what its designed to do.
You might want to consider adding a BPV to your K26 stock setup. If you feel its too laggy and the boost is a bit slow between shifts, then a BPV will definately help.


----------



## 3ManArmy (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (Fusilier)*

Definitely adding a BPV. What I was trying to say as to torque, for example, my 1.8T 337 produces 90%+ of it's torque from 1500 rpm (peaks @1950rpms) to 4500 (aprox.) before it starts to fall. I know I will gain a bit w/ the K-24 sooner, but I am expecting it to peak later ... since I haven't made this swap before, I'm just guessing, could be totally wrong. Anyone out there have a dyno on this swap?
Thanks, 
Eddie


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (3ManArmy)*

Thats the K03 doing that as well as the generally restrictive breathing on a stock 1.8T in no part due to the K03. All those things add torque.
K26 is big compared to a K03.
edit:
you can get more torque with the straight 5 than the 1.8T. the 10V isn't bad for torque either. So the K24 with a BPV makes a nice torquey driver.



_Modified by Fusilier at 3:43 PM 11-29-2004_


----------



## 3ManArmy (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (Fusilier)*

True, anything is bigger than K-03. It's amazing how much abuse these will take on the 1.8T. 
If my thinking is correct, the chip for an u-RQ is only ignition timing related along with allowing higher boost to be run. Fueling remains independent of the chip right? 
Any chips out there tailored made for the K-24 swap? 
Thanks, 
Eddie


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (3ManArmy)*

CIS, fueling is directly proportional to iar. What I mean is as you squeeze in more air (due to more boost) CIS dumps in more fuel...up to a point.


----------



## Gordon WR (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (3ManArmy)*

My '84 wr exhaust manifold was replaced with a Dialynx version which doesn't crack, but instead warps, with the result that after 30k miles it pulled the bolts out of head. The car is now back on an Audi genuine part complete with new head. Fit the Dailynx version at your peril, at least with the Audi version it will last for 80k!


----------



## 3ManArmy (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (Gordon WR)*

Thanks for the tip. I purchased the Dialynx several years ago, shortly after I purchased the car. I have since read where a few people have posted that they had problems with this manifold. It's to big for a paper weight, might make a good door stop. I understand that there are two styles of factory manifolds, a one piece and possibly a two piece or split style? Anyone had a manifold thermal coated?
Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## Gordon WR (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (3ManArmy)*

There was a post ref two piece manifold on another site but don't think it was recommended for a WR. The site is- http://www.quattroforum.com/ Well worth a look for all things related to the ur quattro.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ur-Quattro upgrade advise (Gordon WR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gordon WR* »_the Audi version it will last for 80k!

The Audi version should never crack as long as you keep a sharp eye on the condition of your motor mounts.


----------

